# eBay item...



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

what do you think...

[url}http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7934513396&category=33710[/url]

is this quality or not?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

MCHNHED said:


> what do you think...
> 
> [url}http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7934513396&category=33710[/url]
> 
> is this quality or not?



You get what you pay for...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

look at his feedback...his products dont seem to be of high quality


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NickZac said:


> look at his feedback...his products dont seem to be of high quality


im sure that because of shipping or payment, all the halos now are the same. but dont get them unless you dont care about how bright your headlights are, they have terrible lighting! i personly have a set of aux 55watt driving lights, yellow fog lights 55watt, and silver star head lights, and with out that i hate the night. now if you are going to buy them then spend $500 on an hid retro fitting then by all means go ahead but if your not going hid dont bother. just get the fogs with the halo around them and tuck them real far back in your bumper if you want the halo look :cheers:


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> im sure that because of shipping or payment, all the halos now are the same. but dont get them unless you dont care about how bright your headlights are, they have terrible lighting! i personly have a set of aux 55watt driving lights, yellow fog lights 55watt, and silver star head lights, and with out that i hate the night. now if you are going to buy them then spend $500 on an hid retro fitting then by all means go ahead but if your not going hid dont bother. just get the fogs with the halo around them and tuck them real far back in your bumper if you want the halo look :cheers:


i'd like to see a picture of how that's done... i have an aftermarket front bumper where i had to remove the front bumper support (which housed the fog light brackets), so i might not be able to do that, but i just love the look of the angel eye headlights.... couldn't i get higher K Xenons or something to make up for it?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

MCHNHED said:


> i'd like to see a picture of how that's done... i have an aftermarket front bumper where i had to remove the front bumper support (which housed the fog light brackets), so i might not be able to do that, but i just love the look of the angel eye headlights.... couldn't i get higher K Xenons or something to make up for it?


its not the bulb (it would help) but its the accual beam patter or reflector behind it, its just no good


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I brought them when I crashed my car, and beleave it or not, but they are very bright. Only problem is getting them to fitment/straight. They look sweet but. For the $$ its not worth the head ack.( but do as you feel )


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Witch aftermarket headlights do you reccomend buying for easy installation/good bright light?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

RotaryRyan said:


> Witch aftermarket headlights do you reccomend buying for easy installation/good bright light?


PIAA


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't see any bad feedback. From other members experience and from my own (although, I have the Nis-knacks ones) they're not THAT bad, but they're not totally great. The problems with all aftermarket headlights is that you have to keep up with them with blue magic or they get scratched and yellowed VERY easily.

I'm probably going to buy a new set just like that soon b/c mine are all yellowed and I need clean ones for when I swap in some HID retrofit projectors.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

NickZac said:


> PIAA


I dont quite know what you mean. lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

RotaryRyan said:


> I dont quite know what you mean. lol


http://www.piaa.com/ lights, good lights, bright lights, reliable lights.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NickZac said:


> http://www.piaa.com/ lights, good lights, bright lights, reliable lights.


hes talking about accual after market head lights not bulbs, but the piaa's wouldnt hurt with the halos :thumbup: and a nice set of driving lights or fog lights with piaa's in them and you should be fine :cheers:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

those halos suck ( i know from experience )


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> those halos suck ( i know from experience )


do all of them suck or just those ones in particular?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> couldn't i get higher K Xenons or something to make up for it?


this is a common mistake for every person out there.. let me say this for my millionth time.. higher K XENONS = less lumens = less light on road = poor visibility.

no matter what you do to the bulbs in the halos they wont be bright enough as your stocks. even if you put bright bulbs in there it jes wont function to a full extent. why you may ask.. it because the way the reflector in the halo ports are so small.. they are so small that they reflect so little light onto the roads.. by all means do get them if you are only doing this for a show car but if you really want performance out of them nothing is better than a HID retrofit which cost around 275 for labor from www.hidretro.com + parts that you can find on ebay ranging from 200-500 bux.

if you really dont want to spend that kind of money on HID retrofit and want better performance then XD5 5800 K bulbs from www.globalpremier.com will do quite nicely in H4 with the H4 Crystal Clear Headlights.

either way it up to you and i just want to make sure that people understand that more K does not mean more light it means more COLOR from the bulbs especially true Xenon bulbs.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> those halos suck ( i know from experience )


True, Light output from the halos does suck really bad. You want good lighting, go with the crystals.

On the other hand, I will soon be buying those halos, but I will be gutting them so I can put in Audi Projectors. I hope it all works out as planned.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey justin..

use these projectors.. BMW E46 ,Audi A4 , Audi S4 , Acura TSX those will look really good into the halos and fit pretty well too.

also find all the BMW and Audi ones ECE for it way brighter than the DOT ones.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you know I already have A4 projectrs lying around. All I need are the Ballasts and new housings that aren't all fogged up.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> True, Light output from the halos does suck really bad. You want good lighting, go with the crystals.


if your dead set on buying halos (but not going hid) you could find a pair of for lights ( have a "block" so it wont blind on comeing drivers) or driving lights if you don't care about the other drivers, to counter the terrible lighting of the halos. 
does hid produce more heat? if so can the housing of the halos stand up to that? just kinda a curiosity question. no real reason :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

HID doesnt produce more heat pete.. youve asked me alot of these questions before..

and all the heat that the HID does produce is only around the projector reflector sheild and the lense so it doesnt affect the outer clear cover at all and it doesnt affect it at all for HID systems only use 35 Watt of power not 55 + watts


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sorry. i have the memory of a gold fish. but thanks for retelling me :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Halogens are inefficient b/c they produce more heat energy than light energy. Gas filled bulbs like fluorescent and HID produce more light than anything reducing heat significantly.

Yes, I am set on the black Halos (although it’s the projectors I really care about, not the stupid halo rings). I like the look of my front end, I already have black projectors and I want to keep it that way. I cannot use my current ones, b/c they are too foggy and yellowed, they will distort the light beam too much.

No, I will not blind oncoming drivers. I’m doing a retrofit. Retrofit = legal, sticking HID bulbs in the halogen housing = illegal. This means I’m gutting the outer lenses and shoving in a complete Audi A4 Projector lense, they have the light blocker built in that blocks stray light from going into people’s eyes. If I have enough money in the future, I may grab another complete retrofit, and do a quad-projector. But that’s a ton of money. I’d rip out that little block so I’d get a hi-beam effect.
.___________________________
(_\_(_)(_)_\________/_(_)(_)_/_)


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> do all of them suck or just those ones in particular?


 all of them


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> True, Light output from the halos does suck really bad. You want good lighting, go with the crystals.
> 
> On the other hand, I will soon be buying those halos, but I will be gutting them so I can put in Audi Projectors. I hope it all works out as planned.


oh shoot its gonna look awesome if you do the conversion using the projectors from Audi. Can't wait to see the work in progress


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> oh shoot its gonna look awesome if you do the conversion using the projectors from Audi. Can't wait to see the work in progress


You can help it go quicker. Jus gimme some $$$ 

The Projectors are still a bit off. I also need ballasts.

Before I do that, here's what needs to be done first:
New axles (both sides)
Change gear oil
Weld header
Prothene motor mounts
Possibly a new clutch and a flywheel if I can
New wires and possibly a new distributer cap is in need


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

well... i would just like to say THANKS to everyone. i guess i will NOT be getting the Halo/Angel-Eye projectors anytime soon. I just want a brighter headlight that looks good... doesn't have to be HID ... yet 




LIUSPEED said:


> if you really dont want to spend that kind of money on HID retrofit and want better performance then XD5 5800 K bulbs from www.globalpremier.com will do quite nicely in H4 with the H4 Crystal Clear Headlights.


what if i just want a good looking headlight housing and brighter lights? what are my alternative options as far as hardware setup?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> You can help it go quicker. Jus gimme some $$$
> 
> The Projectors are still a bit off. I also need ballasts.
> 
> ...


sure Ill send you some money gimme your paypal addy... lol J/K
i would love to do a projector conversion for my ride but just like you, I got bunch of other things to replace.


----------

